# session token



## Guest (28. Okt 2007)

Guten Morgen!

jsp/servlets

Habe ne Frage: Ich generiere ein eigenes Token das ich einerseits in die session speichere und auch als hidden field im request mitgebe.

Im Controller-Servlet überprüfe ich dann das Token mit dem in der Session.

Funktioniert soweit, wenn man natürlich im Browser auf "Zurück" klickt dann ist das Token falsch.

Meine Frage: Ist es generell sinnvoll ein eigens Token zu erzeugen? Und wie fange ich die Browser-Eingaben ab, nehme mal an mit JS...

Wollte nur mal euere Meinung hören!

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Guest (3. Nov 2007)

Was ist dein Ziel? Wozu brauchst du dieses Token?


----------



## maki (3. Nov 2007)

Wahrscheinlich um eine "Form" nicht mehrmals "submitten" zu können?


----------



## Guest (4. Nov 2007)

Danke für eure Antworten, hab das hier gelesen und deswegen ein solches Token erstellt:


http://www.jsptutorial.org/content/session


----------

